# أعرف أعطال مكيف سيارتك بنفسك



## سمير شربك (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الأعطال وحالات التبريد في مكيفات السيارات :​ 
1- البرودة جيدة – لايوجد عطل 
2- البرودة متقطعة – الأسباب أ – حرارة عالية في الرادياتير (أوساخ –عطل كهربائي)
ب – وجود فصل كهربائي في الفيوزات أو الريليه .
ج - تيرموستات عاطل .
3- البرودة ضعيفة – الأسباب أ – ضغط الغاز ضعيف .
ب – سير المكيف مرتخي .
ج – البخاخ عاطل .
د - مروحة الرادياتير عاطلة.
4 – البرودة جيدة لكن هواء البارد ضعيف – الأسباب 
أ – المروحة الداخلية عاطلة .
ب – فريزة متوسخة .
ج _ ضعف في التيار الكهربائي .
د_ ضعف في الأسلاك الكهربائية .
و – تهريب الهواء البارد من الوصلات .
5 – البرودة جيدة مع وجود صوت أو اصوات : الأسباب 
أ – سير المكيف مرتخي .
ب – رومان بكرة عيار السير 
ج – كومبرسور كاطل .
د – رومان الكومبرسور .
و - دبرياج عاطل 
ح – براغي القاعدة محلولة .
6 – البرودة جيدة مع رائحة كريهة : الأسباب 
أ - : وجود أوساخ داخل الفريزة ( المبخر )
ب – وجود حيوان ميت داخل الفريزة .
د – وجود ماء متعفن دال وتحت الأرضيات .
7 – البرودة معدومة والهواء ضغطه جيد : الأسباب 
أ – الضاغط لايعمل .
ب- الترموستات عاطل 
ج – الريلية لاتعمل والفيوزات غير جيدة
8 – البرودة جيدة مع صوت من الداخل : الأسباب 
أ‌- سقوط شيء على مروحة الفريزر 
ب‌- تآكل باكات المروحة 
ج – براغي التثبيت محلولة 
9 – وجود ماء داخل غرفة السائق : الأسباب 
أ – ماسورة الفضال محلولة .
ب – وجود كسر في صندوق الفريزا ( المبخر )
ج – وجود أوساخ عند مخرج الفضال .
10 – تراكم ثلج كثيف على ماسورة الراجع : الأسباب 
أ – تيرموستات عاطل 
ب – ضاغط عاطل 
11 – المكيف لايفصل عند البرودة المطلوبة : الأسباب 
أ – تيرموستات عاطل 
ب - عدم وجود كمية غاز كافية 
ج – ضاغط ضعيف 
12 – الكمبرسور يعمل ويفصل بسرعة : الأسباب 
أ – كمية الغاز قليلة 
ب – كمية الغاز زائدة 
ج – وجود أوساخ على الرادياتير .
د – مرحة الرادياتير لاتعمل .​ 
كما يمكنك الأطلاع على الرابط التالي لمعرفة وضع مؤشر الساعة الحمراء والزرقاء أثناء الكشف 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/7678433/scan0001.jpg.html

أتمنى الفائدة للجميع 
ونطلب منكم الشكر


----------



## أبو أحمد. (7 يناير 2010)

موضوع بجد مفيد الف الف شكر


----------



## سمير شربك (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا أخ ابو احمد على القراءة 
واستغربت عدم الأهتمام بالموضوع


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (7 يناير 2010)

الاخ العزيز سمير 
موضوع جيد ومن نوع المختصر المفيد .
ولا تتعجب أخي من قلة التعليقات مع وفرة المارين ، فنحن نختار أفضل ما نراه من وجهة نظرنا ، فإذا قل الاهتمام بها فنبدأ في مراجعة موضوعنا ، هل كنا موفقين في اختيار الموضوع وطريقة العرض( من حيث الفنط ، والتنسيق ..الخ) ؟،ما هي وسائل الجذب عموما ولموضوعنا بشكل خاص ؟ ، هل ارفقناه بالصور البيانية الشارحة واللازمة له ؟ ، ما هو حجم الشريحة التى من المتوقع منها الاهتمام بالموضوع ؟ ...الخ ، ، وربما كان اكثر المنتفعين به من الزوار الذين لا يمكنهم التعليق ، ثم هو في النهاية موضوع ينتظر صاحب الحاجة له فربما يأتي من يبحث عنه بعد أيام او اسابيع او حتي شهور ،ثم بعد ذلك كله نحتسب الاجر عند الله تعالي .
هل في ذلك ما يزيل استغرابك او يريح ؟:34:
استمر أخي في العطاء ونحن اول القراء لك ، والمقدرين لعطائك .


----------



## العقاب الهرم (8 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل مختصر مفيد 
جزيت خيرا


----------



## mjbcisy (9 يناير 2010)

تسلم اخي ع المعلومات الرائعه.
لدي سياره كيا سيفيا 1 موديل 93 , المكيف كان شغال بشكل ممتاز لكن بعد فتره الفيوز اصبح يحترق مباشره بعد تغييره وتشغيل المكيف والفيوز بالمقياس المناسب المكتوب على غطاء الفيوزات وهو 30 امبير , ياريت اذا عندك معلومات عن هالمشكله ولك جزيل الشكر.....


----------



## سمير شربك (10 يناير 2010)

mjbcisy قال:


> تسلم اخي ع المعلومات الرائعه.
> لدي سياره كيا سيفيا 1 موديل 93 , المكيف كان شغال بشكل ممتاز لكن بعد فتره الفيوز اصبح يحترق مباشره بعد تغييره وتشغيل المكيف والفيوز بالمقياس المناسب المكتوب على غطاء الفيوزات وهو 30 امبير , ياريت اذا عندك معلومات عن هالمشكله ولك جزيل الشكر.....


 
صحيح صديقي الفيوز هو المناسب 30 أمبير ولكن المشكلة 
في ملف الكومبرسور (الطرمبة) أي يكون محروق 
وللتأكد يمكنك نزع فيشة الطرمبة فإذا لم يحترق الفيوز فيكون العطل في الملف 
وهذا تفسير إلى حد 90 بالمائة صحيح


----------



## car000 (11 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي على هذة المعلومات الجيدة


----------



## عمرو فايز امام (15 يناير 2010)

تسلم اخي ع المعلومات الرائعه.
لدي سياره كيا سيفيا 1 موديل 93 , المكيف كان شغال بشكل ممتاز لكن بعد فتره الفيوز اصبح يحترق مباشره بعد تغييره وتشغيل المكيف والفيوز بالمقياس المناسب المكتوب على غطاء الفيوزات وهو 30 امبير , ياريت اذا عندك معلومات عن هالمشكله ولك جزيل الشكر.....[/quot

شكرا لمجهود اللاخ سمير اذا قمت بفك الفيشة وحدث احتراق للفيوز فيكون
هذا الفيوز 30 خاص بالبلاور اوالمروحة الداخلية للتكيييف وللتاكد هل يحدث عند احتراق الفيوز توقف لاندفاع الهواء ؟ اذا كان يحدث هذاقم بفك المروحة الموجودة خلف صندوق القفازات ونظفها مع رش منظف على الاكس لان احتراق الفيوز يحدث دائما من الحمل الناشىء من الصداء الموجود باكس موتور المروحة


----------



## رعد البطل (16 مارس 2010)

لدي سيارة سنتامو المكيف تعطل لاتوجد كهرباء في الكمبرسر
افيدوني جزاكم الله حيرا


----------



## صدام حسين البيضاني (19 مارس 2010)

مشكوار علا معلوماتك المفيده


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الجميل لكي يستفاد منه الاخرين وخاصتا نحن على ابواب الصيف والحر الشديد


----------



## m7m_3del (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*لدي سيارة فورد فوكس 2004 مكيفها كان ممتاز وفجاة بدا يخرج هواء برودته ضعيفة جدا فقمت بشحن المكيف بالفريون ولم يتغير شئ مع العلم بان مواسير المكيف باردة جدا دلالة على وجود الفريون والكمبريسور لا يصدر صوتا يدل على انه معطل 
رجاء من الاخوة الكرام الافادة عن سبب العطل

*


----------



## سمير شربك (27 سبتمبر 2013)

طالما شحنت فريون معنا ذلك من البداية لايوجد غاز - وإذا تأكدت بعدم وجود تهريب عليك التأكد من الأشياء الثلاثة التالية :
- فلاتر المكيف مصطومة
- فتحات التهوية سليمة 
- مبرد المكيف يعمل بشكل جيد


----------

